# New Virtual Tour at Moorabbin Museum site



## Mark_pilkington (Jul 14, 2004)

New Virtual Tour at Moorabbin Museum site 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Members of this forum may be interested in viewing the Virtual Tour on the website of the Australian National Aviation Museum at Moorabbin


http://www.aarg.com.au/Default.htm

The Australian National Aviation Museum (Moorabbin Air Museum), is located at Moorabbin Airport near Melbourne Victoria and is recognised as Australia’s only true National Aviation Museum. 

Australian National Aviation Museum 

Owned and operated by the Australian Aircraft Restoration Group, a not for profit Company, limited by Guarantee, the collection was established in 1962, and is the oldest volunteer Aviation Museum in Australia.

Over the last 40 years, the museum has saved a number of significant examples of Australia's aviation heritage, and with nearly 50 aircraft on display, in storage or under restoration, the Museum is one of the largest in Australia. 

The Australian National Aviation Museum contains the finest collection of Australian made and designed aircraft, as well as the broadest collection with representative types covering the development of air travel and military aviation.

regards

Mark Pilkington


----------

